# Cesars dad!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Got some pictures of Cesar daddy his name is Achillies and BOY does he look just like him!

























and Cesar

























ill bet Cesar would have filled out more too had he not been neuterd so young


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

How fun!! I wish I could find Dobby's parents (then I'd know what the non corgi half really is! haha)

He does look SO much like Cesar! that's really cool =)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Twins! 

It would be so cool to know what Gunners pop looks like.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy cow! They look exactly alike! He's got some good genes....  I think Cesar is in better shape though!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

so very cool...handsome guy...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Holy cow! They look exactly alike! He's got some good genes....  I think Cesar is in better shape though!


yeh the breeders are not very athletic, excercise for there dogs is usually to let them run around the yard and throw tennis balls for them 4 days a week.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They def are twins! But I agree, I prefer Cesar's shape 

I found Murphs daddy earlier this year by googling, he's totally his fathers son too lol. It's so neat to see their parents. I would love to see Abbie's mother lol.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

perhapes ill get some pics of Cesars mom tomorrow


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

That is cool. They are both handsome boys.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I think you're right, he'd have filled out more, they are both handsome though.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

They do look very much alike but I think Cesar is more handsome. :biggrin1:


----------

